# simple SSI failing on IIS 5.1



## ed644 (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi,

I am using IIS 5.1 to learn how to do SSI. Some strange things are occuring to my outputted HTML. This is one example of the most basic SSI I can think of, where only part of the include file is being included in the final HTML. I have an index.shtml file with the following contents:


```
<html>
<head>
	<title>Title</title>
</head>
<body>
before
<!-- #include virtual="/includes/test.txt" -->
after
</body>
</html>
```
In the IIS management console, I have created a virtual directory for my includes folder. My test.txt file contains:


```
<b>bolded text</b>
```
When I load index.shtml in my browser, the HTML source I get does not contain the closing bold tag:


```
<html>
<head>
	<title>Title</title>
</head>
<body>
before
<b>bolded text
after
</body>
</html>
```
Any clues? I have a different example where my include file is being included in the final HTML multiple times even though I have only asked for it to be included once. Any suggestions welcome, as I have exhausted my brain power. Thanks!


----------

